# What game do you think is gunna be the shit!



## Kurtsa (Jul 22, 2008)

I feel the next big hit is gunna be Spore, imo


----------



## Temarinyo (Jul 22, 2008)

the new fable game?
the new banjo kazooie game?
LOL xD


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 22, 2008)

This:


----------



## Kurtsa (Jul 22, 2008)

Temarinyo said:


> the new fable game?
> the new banjo kazooie game?
> LOL xD



fable 2 is in the list in the poll, and to be honest, the banjo kazooie game looked lame


----------



## Ainoko (Jul 22, 2008)

None of the above...

The next big video game hit is going to be Gran Tourismo V


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 22, 2008)

Uh, dude, you're missing Game Party 2. But really, where's "Other"? Wario Land Shake It!, Dawn of the New World, de Blob, Animal Crossing, and Mushroom Men can't fit up there.


----------



## Kurtsa (Jul 22, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Uh, dude, you're missing Game Party 2. But really, where's "Other"? Wario Land Shake It!, Dawn of the New World, de Blob,
> Animal Crossing, and Mushroom Men can't fit up there.



i tried to edit the poll but it wouldnt let me since i had already posted it


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 22, 2008)

That's OK, I was screwin' around. I'd vote Spore but the Creature Creator always crashes at the Paint Job screen.


----------



## Kurtsa (Jul 22, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> That's OK, I was screwin' around. I'd vote Spore but the Creature Creator always crashes at the Paint Job screen.



odd doesnt do it on mine...did you install the download manager? cause if you did, thats what was screwing up my dads comp, he didnt install it the second time he installe dthe creature creator and now it works fine on his


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 22, 2008)

Nope, no Download Manager, and the PC I installed it on had better specs than the recommendation. Still can't wait for the game.

I nominate a game for this thread that's over two years old.






Well, we KNOW it's the shit. We can soon find out that it's the shit in English.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 22, 2008)

Spore. Because of the amount of creativity you have with it.


----------



## Kurtsa (Jul 22, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> Spore. Because of the amount of creativity you have with it.



its truly phenomenal!


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 22, 2008)

Swa the topic title and the first thing that came to mind was the utterly opposite question, "what game do you think is gunna be [a piece of] shit?"


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 22, 2008)

Out of all of those, I'm buying Halo Wars for sure.  Spore would probably be next if I like the way it looks.


----------



## Rayne (Jul 22, 2008)

I see a devastatingly sad lack of STALKER: Clear Sky and Left4Dead.


----------



## Kajet (Jul 22, 2008)

Spore will be the next great game.

Halo wars will probably be a half assed rip off of Command & Conquer and Starcraft


----------



## Kurtsa (Jul 22, 2008)

I really love Endwar guys, an rts where you control your units via vocals, you talk to your units and tell them what to do


----------



## Madness (Jul 23, 2008)

I cant wait for Gears of War 2 personally. Dueling with Lancers is going to be epic.


----------



## LordWibble (Jul 25, 2008)

Mirror's Edge, but only because I couldn't choose S.T.A.L.K.E.R: Clear Sky.

I loves me some parkour. Come to think of it, Assassin's Creed is begging for another playthrough.


----------



## Kajet (Jul 25, 2008)

Mirrors edge... now that I've seen footage and remember hearing of it I think it's got potential to be awesome, assuming they don't dick up the controls or something...


----------



## LordWibble (Jul 25, 2008)

Kajet said:


> Mirrors edge... now that I've seen footage and remember hearing of it I think it's got potential to be awesome, assuming they don't dick up the controls or something...



So long as you don't go for the PS3 version, it should be fine. Yes, crappy sixaxis minigames are already confirmed.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 25, 2008)

What about Animal Crossing: City Folk? Funny, all there is on that list are PS3 and 360 games. Surely Wii has a few "big" games coming out?


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Jul 25, 2008)

Ainoko said:


> None of the above...



:3


----------



## Kajet (Jul 25, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> What about Animal Crossing: City Folk? Funny, all there is on that list are PS3 and 360 games. Surely Wii has a few "big" games coming out?



Yeah... THIS... Man it's easy to be a jaded nintendo fan these days...


----------



## Cmdr-A (Jul 25, 2008)

Spore is probably gonna take the cake here. It seriously has become some kind of fad with just the creature creator already. I can only imagine how its going to be going once the real thing fully is out.


----------



## Kurtsa (Jul 25, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> What about Animal Crossing: City Folk? Funny, all there is on that list are PS3 and 360 games. Surely Wii has a few "big" games coming out?




the Wii did not preview anything outstanding at E3 and to be honest the list has something from PC, PS3, and X-Box 360 only because wii faltered at the good hardcore game, the focused more on casual gamers this E3


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 25, 2008)

^^Yeah, but the topic reads "What game do YOU think...", and Ty's a fan of Animal Crossing, so he thinks it's the shit. I think Wii Sports is the shit and it's far from hardcore. So I'll throw another one up here: Wii Sports Resort.


----------



## Kurtsa (Jul 25, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> ^^Yeah, but the topic reads "What game do YOU think...", and Ty's a fan of Animal Crossing, so he thinks it's the shit. I think Wii Sports is the shit and it's far from hardcore. So I'll throw another one up here: Wii Sports Resort.



indeed, i was just giving my interpretations as to why Wii wasnt very well considered in the poll.


----------



## Loke (Jul 25, 2008)

StarCraft 2 is what I'm currently waiting for.
and waiting...
and...waiting.


----------



## Wontoon Kangaroo (Jul 25, 2008)

For me, Spore.
Even though my computer can't play it. 

I just think it's awesome to be able to create a creature like that.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 25, 2008)

Loke said:


> StarCraft 2 is what I'm currently waiting for.
> and waiting...
> and...waiting.


And Diablo III. I've been waiting for that game since I played Diablo II all the way back in 2001.

Personally, all of the games that you listed are going to be hits. But, I think Little Big Planet will be the biggest hit because of the level of detail and the fact that you can make your own props and levels. The possibilities are endless with that game.


----------



## Kurtsa (Jul 25, 2008)

theres so many games i could throw up there, and i accidentally forgot to add other, but if i did it would kinda be unfair as everyone would vote other....


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 25, 2008)

None of them, woo!


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 25, 2008)

Kurtsa said:


> indeed, i was just giving my interpretations as to why Wii wasnt very well considered in the poll.



More like certain people are upset that Nintendo is kicking both the PS3's and the 360's asses even with "casual gaming", and are trying to dismiss it as "terrible".


----------



## Kurtsa (Jul 25, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> More like certain people are upset that Nintendo is kicking both the PS3's and the 360's asses even with "casual gaming", and are trying to dismiss it as "terrible".



HAHAHAHA sure, lol, we'll go with that....


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 25, 2008)

PixelJunk.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 25, 2008)

Kurtsa said:


> HAHAHAHA sure, lol, we'll go with that....



It's true. People are bitching that "casual gaming is ruining video games", yet Nintendo is winning with it.


----------



## KazukiFerret (Jul 25, 2008)

Personally I'm most looking forward to Mercenaries, but then again I do have a fetish for making things and people blow up. But I'm also excited for RE5.

However since I assum every game is going to be shit until I'm proven otherwise, I don't really have an opinion.

But I do hate the Wii because that thing has some annoying ass controls with the Wii-mote. That and, well as I've said I'm more of a 'let's slaughter a village and burn it to the ground while pissing on the corpses of our unworthy foes' kind of gamer most of the Wii's line up doesn't appeal to me but somepeople perfer happier kinds of games or gimicky sports games that have you jerking yourself around like a circus seal that's being tazered. Whatever, but Animal Crossing was like heroin on the Gamecube so I'm sure the next installment is going to be just as fun.


----------



## Loke (Jul 25, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> And Diablo III. I've been waiting for that game since I played Diablo II all the way back in 2001.
> 
> Personally, all of the games that you listed are going to be hits. But, I think Little Big Planet will be the biggest hit because of the level of detail and the fact that you can make your own props and levels. The possibilities are endless with that game.


I never played Diablo at all...or even Warcraft (other than WoW).  But I remember in 2001 when there were all sorts of rumors of SC2 coming out soon...and it didnt even get announced for another 6 years 
Ah well.  Hopefully both games will be out before long ^^


----------



## LordWibble (Jul 26, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> It's true. People are bitching that "casual gaming is ruining video games", yet Nintendo is winning with it.



Yes, that's exactly why. The more successful casual games are, the more developers are going to emulate it. It's not going to 'kill' the game industry though, as long as we have devs like Blizzard and Bioware.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 26, 2008)

Loke said:


> I never played Diablo at all...or even Warcraft (other than WoW).  But I remember in 2001 when there were all sorts of rumors of SC2 coming out soon...and it didnt even get announced for another 6 years
> Ah well.  Hopefully both games will be out before long ^^


If you liked Starcraft than you should DEFINITELY play the Warcraft games (Warcraft III is a brilliant game) and the Diablo games.


----------



## Kurtsa (Jul 28, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> If you liked Starcraft than you should DEFINITELY play the Warcraft games (Warcraft III is a brilliant game) and the Diablo games.



warcraft 3 is definetly outstanding!


----------



## Ibun (Jul 28, 2008)

Seriously though. Diablo III is going to make me quit WoW for months. D:


----------



## Ashkihyena (Jul 28, 2008)

This poll fails for not including Ghostbusters, but if I had to choose, Spore, definitly Spore.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Jul 28, 2008)

Rayne said:


> I see a devastatingly sad lack of STALKER: Clear Sky and Left4Dead.



Aren't those two awesome by definition?


----------



## C. Lupus (Sep 20, 2008)

_Mirror's Edge. Just look at it!!
_


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 20, 2008)

C. Lupus said:


> _Mirror's Edge. Just look at it!!
> _



No, it will probably be a small game, as opposed to big hyped.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Sep 20, 2008)

C. Lupus said:


> _Mirror's Edge. Just look at it!!
> _


It is original. THAT IS IT. No multiplayer, it looks as if it will be a VERY short game and it appears as if it will cause motion sickness.

It is over-hyped and it will disappoint everyone.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 20, 2008)

*Facepalms at necro'd thread*


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 20, 2008)

Fuck Spore.

Fuck the user who necro'd a two month old thread.


----------



## Lukar (Sep 20, 2008)

NONE OF THE GAMES ON THAT LIST. x.x'

I think that Guitar Hero World Tour's gonna be awesome. ^^


----------



## runner (Sep 20, 2008)

I'd say endwar, but it looks like one of the games that you love to play, but when you hit the end its like " do i really want to play this again" so im going with Halo wars


----------



## nek0chan (Sep 21, 2008)

i think fable is going to be crazy.
atleast if you like the first one.

BALVERINES!!!!


----------



## Ashkihyena (Sep 21, 2008)

mrchris said:


> Fuck Spore.
> 
> Fuck the user who necro'd a two month old thread.



Fuck you, and fuck Activision.


----------



## Owwin (Sep 21, 2008)

Monster Hunter tri~ is gonna be awesome. I just wish Capcom would hurry up and release some information on it. No they want to release info on Street Fighter 4. I love Street Fighter, but when it comes between me and my Monster Hunter I get a little unhappy. I will lick Akuma's eyeball out.


----------



## TwilightV (Sep 22, 2008)

None of the above (even though Spore seems interesting).

Samba De Amigo
Wii Music
Animal Crossing: City Folk

These are made of serious WIN!!!


----------

